# How to make GP Drums sound real without EZDrummer



## Guamskyy (Aug 22, 2010)

Well can you? I can't afford EZDrummer and the DFH expansion atm, so all I got are the drums on Guitar Pro. I have a demo of FL Studio 9, and I usually export the MIDI of the drum tracks in GP into FL Studio 9, but I need something to make them sound like real drums. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## JBroll (Aug 22, 2010)

Get Reaper (free evaluation version, fairly cheap registration) and another drum plugin - there are more than a few, and I can't recommend one because it's too much of a matter of taste.

Jeff


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 22, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Get Reaper (free evaluation version, fairly cheap registration) and another drum plugin - there are more than a few, and I can't recommend one because it's too much of a matter of taste.
> 
> Jeff



I actually have reaper, and can you at least tell me names of some? It'll lead me in the right direction


----------



## JBroll (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know what's new and fun, but 

Drums : Free VSTi's : FreeMusicSoftware.org

should have a few good leads.

(I'd first try the SoftDrum LTD at Fretted Synth Audio, freeware VST effect and instrument plug-ins at rekkerd.org with whatever good drum samples you've pulled together so far.)

Keff


----------



## ephrion (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't forget to program in the dynamics.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 23, 2010)

ephrion said:


> Don't forget to program in the dynamics.



?And how would you do that?


----------



## Winspear (Aug 23, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> ?And how would you do that?


MIDI velocity. Can probably be set accurately within Reaper, but if not, the dynamics in GP (fff,ff,mp etc).


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 23, 2010)

Get Hydrogen, they have some pretty decent digital drums and its completely free.


----------



## randomshredder (Aug 31, 2010)

Tons of samples all over the internet, get ktdrumtrigger and trigger high quality samples using your MIDI drum file.


----------

